# Frenchie's log



## Frenchie (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey guys ! 

So this thread is gonna be my log. The info in this first post might be redundant with what I already said in other topics but I want to do a complete log and it starts with a good introduction.

*Me, myself and I :
*I am a french 24 year old Business Development guy in the pharma industry. I did a bachelor in animal physiology before understanding that the lab wasn't for me and I ended up graduating in Biotech Law. So now I got my first job, seating in an office all day, the good thing for training is that I am totally free to do what I want as long as my job is done. I usually work from 8am to 5pm.
And I just moved to the US in early September.

*Gyms :
*I have two gyms. One is the company's gym, I only pay a few dollars, it has all basic equipments and heavy dumbbells, but no squat rack. Only kind of a smith machine that can also move horizontally.
The second one is fully equipped from battle ropes to deadlift platforms.

*Experience in training :
*I have been training for three years. i gained 23kg ! i am very happy with my results.
I started training like everyone with a full body that turned in a 4 day split, than 5 and finally 6. I have tried different programs that i took from bodybuilding.com (project mass, etc.) and lately I have been mixing OVT (especially for leg day and chest) with regular sets from 8-12 reps.
Deadlifting has given me some traps and it makes me happy (I am a simple man).
I didn't take any PED. For supplements, I take protein of course. I tried creatine and BCAs (i read here it's crap anyway) but none of them did anything. i did try two or three different brands taking 4g before and 3g after training but no noticeable difference (at least not worth the money).

*Stats :
*I need to update that but two months ago I was at 91.5kg for 11ish % bodyfat.
I am 1m 86.

With regard to lifts, i know that for my weight I am not very strong but it's also not my purpose as you will see below.
I don't now my max, I just now this :
Bench press : 110kg x 5
Deadlift : 160kg x 6
Squat : I never quite know how deep to go but I usually use 100kg, and do ten but I think it's not low enough.

*Future training :
*I am going to "hire" Pillarofbalance to take my training to the next level.
I will let you know what we do.

*Goals :
*I really like the physique of Collin Joseph. That seems like an achievable goal.
I would like to focus mainly on my triceps and legs.

*Pictures as of now :
*
View attachment 3275

View attachment 3276

View attachment 3277


----------



## stonetag (Sep 23, 2016)

You had me at pharma industry!


----------



## Frenchie (Sep 23, 2016)

I am not providing anything to anyone haha ! The only time I see actual products is when a lab head doesn't answer to my Emails and I pay him a visit 

How can I make it show as pictures instead of attachments ?


----------



## Frenchie (Sep 23, 2016)

Thread updated with pictures 
My only regret is that I don't have picture from before I started


----------



## stonetag (Sep 23, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> I am not providing anything to anyone haha ! The only time I see actual products is when a lab head doesn't answer to my Emails and I pay him a visit
> 
> How can I make it show as pictures instead of attachments ?



Upload the pics to imgur, copy the board url, then paste to the post. Hell if I can do it..................


----------



## snake (Sep 23, 2016)

Looks like you got a game plan my man. Now all you need is time under iron.


----------



## snake (Sep 23, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Upload the pics to imgur, copy the board url, then paste to the post. Hell if I can do it..................



Yeah man, they just came out with Polaroids when Stone was your age.


----------



## Frenchie (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks 
 I'll do that at home. The imgur site is blocked on my company's network.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 23, 2016)

Great intro / log and a solid plan Frenchie. Like Snake said - all you need now is to execute! Get on that grind!


----------



## automatondan (Sep 23, 2016)

Nice dude! Congrats on making a log. We will be here to encourage you on your progress.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 23, 2016)

snake said:


> Yeah man, they just came out with Polaroids when Stone was your age.



Ouch, true, but still ouch...lol. You now know that I owe you one!!


----------



## Frenchie (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks !


----------



## Frenchie (Sep 24, 2016)

Re-uploading the pictures ...


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 24, 2016)

Looking good, Mate!


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 1, 2016)

So I'll be starting Pillar's program on Monday.
I measured myself today. To be able to see how I progress :
Arm : 39.5 cm
Chest : 115 cm
Thigh : 63 cm
Calve : 38.5 cm
Waist (on belly button, thought it was the best way to have the same measurement each time) : 88 cm

I ordered this special measurement ribbon on amazon, pretty nice to take your measurements alone.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi !
First training today :

*15 sets of 2 deadlifts from @6 to @9
*I started at 160 kg, than at 5 I dropped to 150kg and the last 5 at 140kg.
I was supposed to stop if I reached an intensity of @9, but I went on because my back was in perfect state. It was my grip that was failing ! The master said no bands so I need to work on my grips ...

*5 sets of 5 double-paused bench @9
*The gym was empty, I got one guy passing by to spot me on my second set.
I did the first two at 100kg, the third at 95kg (failed last rep) and the last two at 90kg.

*1 set of 5 deadlifts @9 to the knee and 10% drop for 4 more sets from @8 to @9.
*Definitely felt my lats burning on the last 4 sets. I did the first at 160kg and the 4 more at 140kg, I replaced my fingers around the bar once or twice per set very briefly when the bar was on the ground.

Overall an awesome training that gave me a great pump, very different from what I usually do.
I took a picture right after training, sorry it seemed better on my phone but I'll post it anyway !


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 4, 2016)

Frenchie are you using an overhand - underhand grip on the bar or double overhand?

Judging by the pic you posted you might want to try hook grip.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 4, 2016)

Judging by the pic ? ^^
I am using overhand - underhand grip


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 4, 2016)

Hook grip for the win. Makes people stare.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 4, 2016)

I googled it, and I think i felt the bone in my thumb breaking just by checking the pictures.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 4, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> I googled it, and I think i felt the bone in my thumb breaking just by checking the pictures.


Well... Yeah it hurts. I wouldn't recommend it for reps. But it's worth it.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 6, 2016)

Reading tomorrow's routine and I was wondering : *do you lift heavier on the floor press ?* I was thinking yes because it should be partial range of motion (unless you have a really big chest) but on the other hand it's a lot of arm work ...
I will have to train at the firm I think; I have sets of squat to do but there is no squat rack, only a 2D smith machine (moves horizontally too) ... I'll have to do with that...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> Reading tomorrow's routine and I was wondering : *do you lift heavier on the floor press ?* I was thinking yes because it should be partial range of motion (unless you have a really big chest) but on the other hand it's a lot of arm work ...
> I will have to train at the firm I think; I have sets of squat to do but there is no squat rack, only a 2D smith machine (moves horizontally too) ... I'll have to do with that...



Not necessarily. I certainly dont.  Your legs should be straight out in front of you. No leg drive. It's all arms.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 6, 2016)

I am not sure I understand how the legs can make a difference but okay, I'll do that !
Looking forward to tonight's training.
If anyone is interested. Here is what my schedule looks like :


M stands for meal (forgot M5 on Wednesday)
if you want to create your own, i can send you the excel file.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 7, 2016)

Yesterday was not so good as Monday, I was very tired.

*5x5 Bench press @8 until @9
*I did it at 105kg for the three first sets, and 100kg for the two last sets.

*1x3 5 count paused squat @9
-10% weights and 4x3 from @8 to @9*
I did all my sets at 80kg. I am not used to do squats so I don't lift heavy. I will surely be able to put more once I get the movement right.
my only question is : where am I supposed to pause ? At the very bottom or mid-way ? I went ass to grass and paused when my ass was at the lowest...

*1x7 Floor press @9
4x5 From @7 to @9*
My arms were fine but my chest was destroyed from the first exercise. I don't remember exactly but I think I could only put 80kg on the bar. I tried loading 100 on the first set, it was too much. Maybe I should have done floor press as the first exercice because I felt I could lift a lot but my chest was torn.

Next training is on saturday


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> Yesterday was not so good as Monday, I was very tired.
> 
> *5x5 Bench press @8 until @9
> *I did it at 105kg for the three first sets, and 100kg for the two last sets.
> ...



On your 5x5 bench don't drop the weight to finish your sets. If set 3 is @9 you stop there.  

Paused squats - yes you pause at the bottom.  Your 1x3 wasn't heavy enough.  You should not have been able to do 5 sets of 3.  The 1x3 lifts are VERY HEAVY.

Floor press- don't change the order of the exercises. You hav3 n3ver done a floor press so you shouldn't have any idea what weight you should be using. The weight you should use is determined by your energy level at the time you lift. It cant always be predicted.  Also it should have been 1x7 then a rep drop where you do sets of 5 reps.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 7, 2016)

> If set 3 is @9 you stop there.


Copy that


> Paused squats - yes you pause at the bottom. Your 1x3 wasn't heavy enough.


Yeah, I had no idea how much I could lift and I train alone...



> Also it should have been 1x7 then a rep drop where you do sets of 5 reps.



Yeah that's what i did, editing my post now.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 8, 2016)

Great log.  Keep it going.  POB knows his shit.


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 8, 2016)

Keep up the good work man the gains I have gotten from pillars program are amazing.  He definitely knows his stuff just make sure you do exactly as he says.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 8, 2016)

Feel like my legs are going to explode. 
(The more pictures I post, the less cloth I have ... ^^)
I will make my report tonight with video of my squat so you can correct.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello everyone,

*Day 3 :*
*Competition Squat* 1*3 @9 : 100kg
Fatigue Drop 10% - 4*3 @8 to @9 : 90kg
I am getting the movement better, I should be able to put more. I just have the problem that I tend to lean forward when i go back up and I lose my balance.
Here is a video of one of the four sets : https://instagram.com/p/BLUnu76A0g-/

*Sumo Block Pull* 3*1 @9 to @10 : 160-170kg (I don't remember how many lbs)
Here is a video of one of the first sets : https://instagram.com/p/BLUnn3xglZV/
It looks easy but just before I failed at the same weight (bad start) ... Am i leaning to much backwards when I finish pulling ? 
I don't have blocks so I put it on the hooks and it was the same height as blocks more or less.

*Bulgarian Split Squat* 5*7 @7 to @9
That was completely new to me, I just used the bar ... way enough at the end of the workout... I might put some weight next time ... ^^"
Maybe I would be more stable with dumbbells ...

*Day 4 :*
I don't remember the weights used that day on machines.
*Lat pulldowns *5*10 @8
*Triceps pulldowns with the bar *(not the rope) 5*10 @8 
*Leg curls* 5*10 @8 : I just know it was the max of the machine and it was perfect @8
*Straight bar biceps curls* 3*10 @8 : 45kg
*Adductor and abductor machines* 3*20 @7 : Completely new to me, a bit akward to do but I felt like it increased the mobility in my hips.

With regard to feelings, I feel great ! Well my muscles are sore, especially the legs after day 3 but I really like how this is going.
Doing a bit of classic bodybuilding stuff on day 4 gave me a great pump, always good for the mood ! 
This week I will focus on planning my nutrition to get everything square 

I hope I keep you interested, don't hesitate with questions or advice.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 11, 2016)

As you know, I have trouble sleeping these last months and my training could be better.
So I went ahead and got a doctor to do all the blood tests. It appears my test levels are really low and he told me to come back in a week to do more hormon tests (LH, etc.) and he will send me to an endocrinologist if nothing has changed.



I know it does look like I am shutdown but I swear I have never ever taken any kind of PED.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 11, 2016)

Any opinion or experience on this would be highly appreciated.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2016)

Your test is low but in range. They will likely prescribe clomiphene to try and bring that up.  This comes with some side effects. You will feel emotional and want to watch sad movies and cry.

About your squats - if you feel like you are falling forward you can try using a lower bar position on your back. You can do extra upper back work like barbell rows on your day 4.  Add 5 sets of 7 reps.  Also focus on pushing your elbows forward as you come up.

Split squats are easier to balance with dumbbells. Go ahead


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks for the advice regarding the squat.

Well I hope they will take a serious solution because I have been feeling like shit for a long time. I used to train harder than this, work all day and still go out. Now I just drag myself to the gym to work out...
I am low but in range true but in the low 5% of the population of my age apparently ! I am only 24 ...
I hope they will find something that brings me back to a young man's life.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 12, 2016)

WEEK 2

*Day 1 :
*

I went down in weights compared to last week to make sure I was doing the @x properly.




*Competition deadlift : *5 x 5 @8 to @9 : 160 kg (not sure but around that)
The two last sets I had to reposition my grip during the set but still better than last week. I tried the hook grip with no success, I'll watch a few videos of it. Anyhow, for now it's going to be over/underhand grip until my grip is strong.

*Double-paused bench press :* 5x5 @8 to @9 : 90 kg

*Deadlift to the knee :* 1x5 @9 : 160kg
2 x 5 @8 to @9 : 140kg (I had to do between 2 and 4 sets but I used every last drop of energy and almost slept in driving back home).

I was not in the mood to train, kept yawning all the time but still managed to do a good workout.
Next training on Thursday


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 13, 2016)

Two basic questions :

Should I use a belt on deadlift ? if yes, do you recommend a brand/model ?
Does it matter if I never switch which hand is over and which is underhand grip ? Am I going to develop some kind of mucular imbalance if I never switch ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> Two basic questions :
> 
> Should I use a belt on deadlift ? if yes, do you recommend a brand/model ?
> Does it matter if I never switch which hand is over and which is underhand grip ? Am I going to develop some kind of mucular imbalance if I never switch ?



Sure use a belt.  Inzer forever lever 10mm is a good one. 

Yeah you could get a little imbalanced. I think hook grip is a good idea for you.  Keep practicing that


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 13, 2016)

In all honesty:

Hook grip is not as bad as it sounds. Yes it hurts. But when you're on the platform, nothing else matters. You don't even feel it. 
I switched to it due to bicep issues. 

How I train: Double overhand until I literally cannot hold the bar any more. From there, I will use hook for singles, doubles, and sometimes triples. 5 rep sets of I'm beyond my grip limit, I use straps. 

And before anyone wants to talk shit on straps, you're more than welcome to challenge me to a grip contest.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 13, 2016)

Well I tried hook and it was hurting everywhere ! Thumb, wrist, hand, ...
I moved from straps to over/underhand grip which is already a big change for me, I will start with that for now. I already feel like my grip is strengthening 
Thanks for the belt advice, I'll look into it. My trainer at the gym when I started lifting told me that I shouldn't be using one, not using one would help strengthen my lower back ...
I should use it for deadlifts only ? Or squats too ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> Well I tried hook and it was hurting everywhere ! Thumb, wrist, hand, ...
> I moved from straps to over/underhand grip which is already a big change for me, I will start with that for now. I already feel like my grip is strengthening
> Thanks for the belt advice, I'll look into it. My trainer at the gym when I started lifting told me that I shouldn't be using one, not using one would help strengthen my lower back ...
> I should use it for deadlifts only ? Or squats too ?



That trainer is a moron. The belt isn't a replacement for your muscles. It's not magical. Get the belt and I will teach you how to properly use it.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 13, 2016)

I'll order one at the end of the month.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 14, 2016)

*Day 2*

*Competition bench press 
*1*3 @9 :110​drop 10% 4*3 @8 to @9 : 100kg​*5 count paused squat 
*1*3 @9 : 100kg
drop 10% 4*3 @8 to @9 : 90kg​*floor press
*1*7 @9 : 100kg
Rep drop 4*5 @8 to @9 : 100kg​

I was exhausted and in no mood to train but still managed to get a decent workout. My chest could handle the floor press way better than last time.
I am looking forward to the full hormonal test on monday because it has come to a point where even sleeping 8h, i can't have day without a nap. And not out ouf lazyness ! let's not talk about the libido I don't have ... I am actually happy that the doctor found free test 2.8pg/mL since I have read it could be the reason to all this. I was starting to think that it was just me.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 18, 2016)

*Day 3
*


Competition Squat 15*2 @6 to @9 : 100kg
I should have put a little bit more but I still felt a great pump in my legs and I can see day after day my squat form getting better and more "stable".​
Sumo Block pull 3*1 @9 to @10: 200kg
I actually did 4*1 since I did the first set at last week's weight and it was way too easy.​
Bulgarian split squat 5*7 @7 to @9: 30lbs dumbells


*Day 4
*
Same as last week :

Lat pulldowns 5*10 @8
Triceps pulldowns with the rope 5*10 @8 
Leg curls 5*10 @8
Straight bar biceps curls 3*10 @8
Adductor and abductor machines 3*20 @7

I added barbell rows on the smith machine 3*10 @8 after biceps curls.


*Feelings :*
I really liked day 3, I had a three hours (yup ...) nap before going to the gym, I made a small caloric bomb with peanut butter & jelly sandwiches, some protein and a can of pepsi and damn I was feeling great at the gym !
I underestimated myself a little for the squat but the overall training was great, loved the 15 short sets, loved the sumo block pull, it was a bit of an agony to do the split squat but well... it was fun. 

This afternoon will be day one of week 3 already !


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 19, 2016)

I tried hook grip today, it's impossible for me, everything hurts so I will stick to my mixed grip.
But I realized that my hands are always sweaty (often even when I don't do sport) so I read an article online on how to better my grip and went ahead and bought this chalk:
https://www.amazon.com/GSC-PGE4360X...UTF8&qid=1476840330&sr=8-5&keywords=gym+chalk

What do you think ? I can still cancel the order.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 19, 2016)

Chalk is good man. U wanna use chalk. Don't cancel the order.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello !

I didn't log in last week so I don't remember all the weights but I am still going to write what I did.

*Week 3
*
*Day 1*

Competition Deadlift 1*3 @9 - 160 kg
10% drop 3*3 @8 to @9 - 140 kg
Double-paused bench press 5*5 @8 to @9 - 90 kg
Deadlift to the knee 1*5 @9 - 140 kg
10% drop 4*5 @8 to @9 - 120 kg

*Day 2 *

Competition Bench Press 15*2 @6 to @9 : 100 kg (My chest was still sore from two days before)
5-count Paused Squat 1*3 @9 : 100 kg
Drop 10 % 3*3 @8 to @9: 90 kg
Floor Press 1*7 @9 : 100kg
Rep drop : 4*5 @8 to @9 : 100kg


*Day 3 *

Competition squat : 5*5 @8 to @9 : 100kg (I am getting stronger fast with the squat, I will add more next time)
Sumo Block Pull : 3*1 @9 to @10 : 210kg (The chalk allowed me to put 10 kg more, much stronger grip !)
Bulgarian Split Squat : 5*7 @7 to @9 : two 35 lbs dumbbells 


*Day 4 *
Same as usual, without the barbell row this time, I forgot.

Lat pulldowns 5*10 @8
Triceps pulldowns with the bar 5*10 @8 
Leg curls 5*10 @8
Straight bar biceps curls 3*10 @8
Adductor and abductor machines 3*20 @7

*Feelings
*
*With regard to grip improvement :
*Chalk was definitely a great idea. I feel a big difference and the bar is not slipping anymore ! Or at least way less than before !

*With regard to my health :
*I went to the endocrinologist today with new bloodwork showing again free test lower than 2 pg/mL (range 9 to 23) and Prolactine at 20.
He did not care about the testosterone saying people live very well with total test at 400, even at my age. He was more worried about the prolactine apparently. Anyhow, He gave me more bloodwork to do, using a different method to measure free test and I have to do it fasting tomorrow morning.
I hope he can do something because I feel lethargic all the time, I only manage to go to the gym after a nap. It's been two months in the US I have been invited to many parties but I always leave at 11pm because I just can't stay awake (even though I don't drink)... I sincerely hope he will find something not right with me.

*With regard to the program itself :
*I really like it. No much more to say, I like how it's based on compound movements and short sets !
I tried pre-workout again (on the week-ends, i can't sleep if I take it in the evening during the week), I had forgotten the feeling, it allows me to train really well during the week-end. Bought some pre-jym.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 27, 2016)

*Week 4

Day 1 :
*

Competition Deadlift - 15*2 @6 to @9 : 140kg (next time I will go for 150kg, I didn't quite reach @9)
Pin press- 5*5 @8 to @9 : 100kg
Deficit Deadlift 1*5 @9 : 160kg
Drop 10% 4*5 @8 to @9 : 140 kg

Two new exercises here and I am not quite sure if I was doing it right.
First, the pin press, I don't quite understand the difference between a paused press and a pin press. I have done it like that :


The hooks are at chest level, I went down, put the bar on them and benched. I watched two videos but I don't really understand what pin press does and how to do it. If someone can explain.


For the deficit, POB wrote " 1" max", I guess that means one inch, I did it like that but did not feel a big difference compared to usual deadlift.

Besides, I am ordering the belt today !
Thanks for your help.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2016)

Pin presses break up the concentric eccentric part of the lift.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 27, 2016)

So like a paused bench press but instead of stopping in the air I stop on the hooks ?
I wasn't sure I was doing right.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 27, 2016)

The bottom is the stop point when you are doing a pin press. Increases power off of the chest? If I'm not mistaken. It removes all the energy you have stored for the up portion of the lift. 

Focus on driving yourself into the bench, away from the bar.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 27, 2016)

Frenchie can u convert that shit to pounds pleaseeeeeee. Lol fukkkk

And a pin press just makes u press from a complete dead rest, no muscle activation at all during the pause.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 28, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> So like a paused bench press but instead of stopping in the air I stop on the hooks ?
> I wasn't sure I was doing right.



Yup




TrickWilliams said:


> The bottom is the stop point when you are doing a pin press. Increases power off of the chest? If I'm not mistaken. It removes all the energy you have stored for the up portion of the lift.
> 
> Focus on driving yourself into the bench, away from the bar.



Right on trick especially the last sentence


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 28, 2016)

> Frenchie can u convert that shit to pounds pleaseeeeeee. Lol fukkkk


Nope ! 
Metric system world domination once and for all !








> Focus on driving yourself into the bench, away from the bar.



You mean arching my back more ? (while keeping ass and shoulders on the bench ^^)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Frenchie (Nov 2, 2016)

*Day 2 :
*

Competition Bench press - 5*5 @8 to @9 : 100kg
Box squat - 1*3 @9 : 120kg
10% Drop - 4*3 : 100kg
Standing overhead press @9 : 50kg
Rep drop - 4*5 @8 to @9 : 50kg

*Day 3 :
*

*That was a really bad training, hips hurting like crazy, no good feelings, way less weight than usual ... it happens ...
*
Competition Squat - 1*3 @9 : 110kg
Drop 10% - 4*3 @8 to @9 : 100kg
Stif Leg Deadlift - 3*1 @9 to @10 : 180kg (not sure)
Hack Squat - 5*7 @7 to @9 : 100kg (I have no machine, I did it with the bar behind my legs, I don't know if that's correct ... saw it on youtube)


*Day 4 :
*As usual

*Week 5*

*Day 1 :*


Competition Deadlift - 5*5 @8 to @9 : 140kg (Lost my chalk bag, definitely felt the difference ...)
Pin press- 5*5 @8 to @9 : 100kg (Failed the last set at the 4th rep)
Deficit Deadlift 1*5 @9 : 160kg
Drop 10% 4*5 @8 to @9 : 140 kg



Ecksrated, that's just for you : https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/autoconvert-auto-currency/pbghjbbdfkjffaalmcfgelakmeckapnd :32 (20):


----------



## Frenchie (Nov 2, 2016)

> Product Name: Forever Lever Belt™ 10MM
> Attributes: ORANGE,
> LARGE(34-38),
> Product Price: $89.95



Just ordered ! :32 (1):


----------



## Frenchie (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey guys, sorry for not logging in in a while !
So I have trained for 12 weeks following POB's program and I am very satisfied with the results.

There are things that I could have done better :
- My nutrition was not perfect.
- My deload phase was not perfectly followed, i had a lot of work at the end of the year.
- My endocrinologist suspects an adenoma on the pituitary that makes my prolactin go through the roof, I am supposed to do another MRI in the next days to know if it's the case. I hope my lack of energy lately comes from that. Both of my parents had this, my mother took medication to get rid of it and my father got operated, both around my age, so my high prolactin could be caused by this ... I'll know after the MRI.

I tested myself on the last day, I forgot to take pre-workout, which I usually do when i lift heavy and it messed up my motivation, maybe I could do a bit better on a better day but here is what I lifted :
*Bench press : 300 Lbs
Deadlift : 425 Lbs
Squat : 275 Lbs* ... i know my squat is dramatically low buuuut it was worse before ! ^^
The funny thing is that I can do 5 clean reps at 245 Lbs but only one at 275 ...

I definitely learnt to squat during this program ! Now my ass has vertical purple stripes ... yay ...  hope it goes away soon !

I wanted to hire POB to keep working but I just moved to jersey City (next to NYC) and financially, I have to cut on some "non-essential" stuff.

I think I will go back to a regular bodybuilding program for another two or three months (i just love the pump) and do again a PL program after that.

I learnt a lot during this program and I made progress in term of strength ! Happy


----------



## serratus (Apr 9, 2017)

Well done, Frenchie. You're very stong and you improved a lot. Congratulations


----------

